# how not to convert a shower into a tub/shower!



## bkplumber (Jan 24, 2011)

Looks like an episode of thus old house!


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Nice clean install BK, I might have done it a little differently though. :jester:

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*sweet*

thats nice....

they got to be careful not to stubb their toes when
they go to take a bath......

living large in arizona:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Dun' Right (Sep 27, 2010)

Thanks for posting. Stuff like this just makes me feel so good about myself  :thumbup:


----------



## Plumber patt (Jan 26, 2011)

Everything looks fine to me... Lol


----------



## Eric (Jan 10, 2011)

U.A.til.I.die said:


> Nice clean install BK, I might have done it a little differently though. :jester:
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


 
:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:

At least the tub filler is above the flood level rim..


----------



## bkplumber (Jan 24, 2011)

Whats bad is, thats a contractor's personal house. I didn't like it but thats what he wanted


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

What's funny is, there's a level and a tape measure in one of those pics....


----------



## bkplumber (Jan 24, 2011)

Airgap said:


> What's funny is, there's a level and a tape measure in one of those pics....


We did level the tub and the arm over for the shower head!


----------



## bkplumber (Jan 24, 2011)

Look guys this is not the normal work that we do. I just knew you guys would enjoy it.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

bkplumber said:


> We did level the tub and the arm over for the shower head!


Oh, well in that case....:thumbsup:


----------



## Lifer (Nov 23, 2010)

I applaud you for having the balls to come on here and actually say you did that .. and mean it ... If he wanted the shower control over there I would have at least made him make it a rain head installation .. could have hid some of that .. 


Lifer...


----------



## bkplumber (Jan 24, 2011)

Lifer said:


> I applaud you for having the balls to come on here and actually say you did that .. and mean it ... If he wanted the shower control over there I would have at least made him make it a rain head installation .. could have hid some of that ..
> 
> Lifer...


The controls were there when it was a shower. Typical contractor, cheap and fast


----------



## shock1964 (Mar 6, 2011)




----------



## Pipe Dreams (Feb 10, 2011)

bkplumber said:


> Whats bad is, thats a contractor's personal house. I didn't like it but thats what he wanted


I would have refused.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

I'da laughed in his face. 

Wait till someday someones says "who the eff did that?"

Dudes gonna say "oh, that. Yeah. bkplumber did it."

He will promplty forget to include that he wanted it done that way. Not to mention it's a tad bit of a couple of code violations. 

Wait till he goes to sell the dump, and the home inspector gets a load of that..................:laughing:


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

Someone's going to break their neck while trying to adjust the temp on your showtub otherwise looks great I want one.
Just one question its not double trapped is it?

Sent from my EVO 4G using Plumbing Zone


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

RealLivePlumber said:


> I'da laughed in his face.
> 
> Wait till someday someones says "who the eff did that?"
> 
> ...


I don't believe there is a "home inspector" in Central Alabama who would find anything wrong with that. They all work for the real estate companies. Just another real estate tool like the warranty companies. 

Caveat emptor.


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

You have to know when to hold 'em and know when to fold 'em. I would never have done that, I don't care if thats what he wanted. :blink: But then again maybe I am not that hungry. :no: YET!!!


----------



## bkplumber (Jan 24, 2011)

BROOKLYN\PLUMB said:


> Someone's going to break their neck while trying to adjust the temp on your showtub otherwise looks great I want one.
> Just one question its not double trapped is it?
> 
> Sent from my EVO 4G using Plumbing Zone


No its not double trapped he wanted to dump straight into shower drain


----------



## bkplumber (Jan 24, 2011)

Pipe Rat said:


> You have to know when to hold 'em and know when to fold 'em. I would never have done that, I don't care if thats what he wanted. :blink: But then again maybe I am not that hungry. :no: YET!!!


Yea im not that hungry. But he is a friend and gives me alot of work. I promise you guys thats not the kind of work I do. Matter fact im ashamed to have my name on it. But come on guys it is pretty funny right?


----------



## PrecisePlumbing (Jan 31, 2011)

Wow Just wow. You are not doing your name any favours mate Mabye claim that it's something you "found during your travels" next time haha. On a more serious note by being a professional on one hand then performing work like that with the other you are throwing away codes that protect your job, income, line of work, future etc etc Let Those kind of customers perform their own creative plumbing. By helping you are undermining the trade we all protect


----------



## wundumguy (Apr 3, 2010)

bkplumber said:


> Yea im not that hungry. But he is a friend and gives me alot of work. I promise you guys thats not the kind of work I do. Matter fact im ashamed to have my name on it. But come on guys it is pretty funny right?


It's hilarious. Did you take out a permit? :laughing:


----------



## bkplumber (Jan 24, 2011)

PrecisePlumbing said:


> Wow Just wow. You are not doing your name any favours mate Mabye claim that it's something you "found during your travels" next time haha. On a more serious note by being a professional on one hand then performing work like that with the other you are throwing away codes that protect your job, income, line of work, future etc etc Let Those kind of customers perform their own creative plumbing. By helping you are undermining the trade we all protect


Everyone has done something for a friend that wasnt just right and I have no reason to lie about it. I did it just to give all my fellow plumbers on here a good laugh!


----------



## SPH (Nov 4, 2008)

bk I agree that is hilarious.. sometimes you gotta just give the customer what they want


----------



## Plumber patt (Jan 26, 2011)

SPH said:


> bk I agree that is hilarious.. sometimes you gotta just give the customer what they want


I second that


----------



## PlumberPete (Nov 14, 2009)

LOL. Ya, did you pull a permit? What did the inspector say?


----------



## bkplumber (Jan 24, 2011)

CardinalPumbing said:


> LOL. Ya, did you pull a permit? What did the inspector say?


No permit inspector would have laughed


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Hay maw, eye got yur toub in!


----------



## bkplumber (Jan 24, 2011)

So for all the guys on here looking for plumbing advice dont do this!


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

bkplumber said:


> Everyone has done something for a friend that wasnt just right and I have no reason to lie about it. I did it just to give all my fellow plumbers on here a good laugh!


I've never done anything even remotely close to that...:blink:


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Gonna need a big mop when that thing stops up


----------



## breid1903 (Feb 8, 2009)

is that a code violation in la? i see similar stuff here in indiana. also it would not run to septic here either. breid................:rockon:


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Dude ,, I respect your point but ,,,, I feel dirty


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

... and I felt like I needed to go to confession (and I'm not even Catholic) the other day when I used a sharkbite.

That's a guaranteed trip straight to PLUMBERS HELL :devil: :laughing:!


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Well it=s intersting to say the least. I have a feeling Mrs. Contractor will see it and inform him of changes yet to come.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

I have a feeling Mrs. Contractor will see it and inform him of changes yet to come. :laughing:


----------



## bkplumber (Jan 24, 2011)

smellslike$tome said:


> ... and I felt like I needed to go to confession (and I'm not even Catholic) the other day when I used a sharkbite.
> 
> That's a guaranteed trip straight to PLUMBERS HELL :devil: :laughing:!


I said 15 hail marys!


----------



## bkplumber (Jan 24, 2011)

breid1903 said:


> is that a code violation in la? i see similar stuff here in indiana. also it would not run to septic here either. breid................:rockon:


Heck we are lucky to have indoor plumbing! Does anybody watch swamp people on History channel? LOL


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

bkplumber said:


> I said 15 hail marys!


Better throw in some "Our Fathers" too...

You have sinned...:yes:


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

For the record that's not how we all roll in Louisiana


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

Has anyone tripped over that drain line yet ?


----------



## union brother 1 (Feb 25, 2012)

uuugghly, ...i couldnt asleep at night
With that....kinda work 
Shoemaker special, i hope that was a joke


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

That is disappointing, I would never do work like that!!!

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

That makes Rube Goldberg look good.......:laughing:


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

Hey it was done for the laugh, nothing more:laughing:


----------



## Adamche (Feb 10, 2012)

Awesome... Bird Dog plumbing..... Rough rough cheap cheap! Or as the crow says faaaark!


----------



## seanny deep (Jan 28, 2012)

If i found that id puke if they told me it was a cerified plumber id accuse them of lieing but you definetly got some laughs but arent you worried about someone getting hurt? How long does it take to fill the tub with those extra long 3/8 supply tubes? Anyways thanks for the laughs and nightmares.


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

You know I get a little damn tired of you guys always nit picking my work. :laughing: And how in hell are you getting into my house to take those pictures ?


----------



## RealCraftsMan (Dec 27, 2011)

It's funny and surly a temp job. I doubt its gonna get left like that.


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

You folks are missing the bigger picture. How does the female h.o. look?

The window in front of the shower head is a very nice gift to neighbors.
Again, depending on how female h.o. looks.:thumbup:


----------

